# A new beginning Ryan's red Sea 130d



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Long story behind this one so I will give you the quick overview. Had a custom 120 tank with all the bells and whistles, it was gorgeous. We had a power out and the check valve in the bottom failed. Needless to say that was the end of her. Koopie a member here saved the day and took all the fish and coral that was left. 
That tank is no more and I made a trade for my tank and skimmer plus cash for a red Sea max. That is where I am at today. Smaller more simple and still in the hobby. 
Plans for this tank are to run it very simple and stock, besides running it from my apex. Thinking of hooking a canister filter to it with a custom built tray for siporax bio media with a power head at the bottom of the filter to stir up waste. Simple rockwork with an acrylic rod, lots of space between the rock and glass. Thinking less is more this time. Just working on scape right now. A ways off of getting it wet. What are your thoughts of the rockwork. http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/album.php?albumid=890&pictureid=6642


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Ryan's Red Sea 130d*

Glad that you stayed in the hobby, I had a saltwater set up for over 15 years then got out for 7 years and now back into it. The hobby sure has changed over the years that I was out. Ryan I tried to view the page with the picture of your new tank and rock work but it wouldn't open.


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

I am new to this forum and having trouble uploading pictures. I click add attachment and it won't open anything. I am trying to load from my phone. The link works from my phone.


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Still don't know how to load pictures. Changed some direction. Going to scrap the siporax and canister. I think I am happy with the scape using rods and epoxy. I was able to modify the tank to fit a deltec mce600 skimmer I have. Had to modify the skimmer intake and output too. Going to go led this time. Planning to use the hydra26 HD. That's where I am at today. Hopefully the skimmer will work. It is rated way bigger than the 35 gallons I am putting it on


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the old tank. Hopefully, the new tank brings you lots of joy.

I have never liked hosting images directly on forum pages. I recommend using a third party image site like Photobucket. The third party sites make it easy to upload photos and give you a simple link to copy and post in your comments.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome back to the hobby. I too have a RSM 130 and I'm fairly happy with it. Upgraded lights to LED. Need any help just ask me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for the photo upload tip Joffems. What led are you running Aquaman? Sps system? Also what skimmer?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I got the eco exotic LED with 3 channel programmer. The one series of lights couldn't fit under the cover so I mounted it above the water. They claim to be water proof however, I went through 2 so now I just have 2 of the 50/50. They don't even make them anymore I don't think. I'm running the tunze 9001 and it works really well. Lots of stuff in collection cup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

If I were to get an LED fixture today, I'd go with Hydra HD52s.


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Aquaman, are you running a full sps system? I was looking at the 9001 but have the deltec already from an old tank. 

Conix, you dont think the 52 would fry a 35 gallon? That's some heavy duty power


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I was considering 2xHydra52HDs for my 75G so one Hydra 52HD for 35G wouldn't be too overpowered, having some reserve power plus light coverage wouldn't hurt. 

Do you plan to limit SPS placement in the middle of the tank only? My concern with these "LED puck" based light fixture is the light coverage/spread.

Of course, cost is a concern too.


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

The way I scaped my rockwork I am planning to keep higher light loving pieces at the top platform and lower light pieces on the lower levels. I have it so there are four levels for corals before the bottom glass. 
I can only go by spread patterns shown on the Internet, but with the numbers I have seen, if I hang the light around 8-10 inches from the surface I should be able to keep anything with appropriate placement. And yes the cost is very significant. I lit my 120 with t5 and the total start up cost was around 1200$. To run the 52 I would be near 1000$ for a tank foot print t nearly 4 times smaller. However, bulb replacement is also a key factor. I am going to have to decide soon as I would like to get a black Friday deal if I can


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ryguy said:


> Aquaman, are you running a full sps system? I was looking at the 9001 but have the deltec already from an old tank.
> 
> Conix, you dont think the 52 would fry a 35 gallon? That's some heavy duty power


Hey I just have to clowns and 4 nems. A bunch of LR. I'm not familiar with the deltec but I can say my 9001 is tiny and works like a charm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Im running a radion xr30w on my shallow cube. I have it mounted ~14" above the water level and only peaks at 50% intensity.


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Wicked coralline coverage on those rocks. Got a couple happy clowns there


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ryguy said:


> Wicked coralline coverage on those rocks. Got a couple happy clowns there


Thanks !!!

He looks prettt grumpy to me ! Actually, that's the female. Nuff said ha ha. Just kidding









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Haha turn that frown upside down Missy


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Think I am able to post links now. Got the tank in the house. Rockwork done, deltec skimmer modded to fit, a bit of dremmel work on the power center compartment made my apex eb8 fit. Next is water. Going to run stock hood with lighting for some months and see how it goes.


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Tank is all filled up and fired up. Let the long cycle commence. Likely be at least 2 months before I add livestock. I did not scrape off the old rock. Just going to let all the crap rot and cycle. I am surprised, as I was sceptical that my deltec skimmer would work. It's rated for I think 90-150 or so gallons. But it is cleaning in overdrive. 
Here is the little fella all filled up. 

I am actually pretty excited with this small aio tank. Wasn't sure I could keep a steady temp in my house outside an enclosed small spare bedroom as we heat with wood. The old 120 was in a spare room, never would have knew I had it. This little guy is in the kitchen which we are in always so we can actually enjoy it. Here is todays temp graph from the apex. Not bad, just shy of 1 degree fluctuation. 
Still only given little thought on fish list but maybe this
1. 2 purple fire fish
2. 2 designer clowns, likely Picasso's 
3. 2 cardinals
4. Clown goby 
5. Maybe a hawk fish of some sort
Yes I think that is a lot of fish but the skimmer shoukd be able to pull lots of waste out along with weekly 5 gallon water changes. 
Going to use jebao 1050 gph pumps X 2. We will see where this goes and if I will upgrade lighting or not. Kind of like the look of the tank with the hood on ( so does the wife)

Anyhoo, that's wherw we sit today.

Thoughts?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

My best advice is to quarantine all your fish before adding them to your tank


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

I had a powder blue I got from sum in all 3 of my tanks. She went from a 75 sumpless to a 90 to my 120 eventually. That fish had spots when I added it in the beginning. I was new to the hobby at the time, I set up a 40 gallon qt and out all my livestock in it for 3 months and treated with copper. The main tank ran fallow. I added everything back in and guess what happened? Pbt got spotty. I fed frequently and very diverse foods. Spots went away. I transferred tanks and no spots. That tang was stress free and well fed, kept all healthy. It is now in a smaller tank and has spots again. 
Really, I am not able to qt and ime if I keep modest stock with ability to feed heavily fish will be healthy and thrive. But that is just ime which isn't vast. Been reefing for 6 years only


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

I do not recommend this practice at all. Just going off what I have seen ime. Also I don't think any of my rough copy livestock are more prone to illness or disease as some more sensitive specimens.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Tank looking awesome !!!!! Love the rock work. If you want seeding add some LR from a donor. Preferably pest free as possible. 

It's almost inevitable that you'll get some critters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you sir. I spent hours figuring out how I wanted the rock work. My favourite part is that it is modular. In that I am going bare bottom and I can lift the rocks off the acrylic rods to clean everywhere and all the glass. 
Early Christmas present for me, I ordered all new ro inserts and a new membrane along with the smart ato micro yesterday.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice! Bare bottom does have its advantages!!!! Unless you're wearing jeans. Wait.... never mind. You meant your tank......

I'd get a decent power head and have it dedicated to blowing the bottom of the tank to decrease the detritus 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Haha. Oh how things change. New changes
1. No longer going bare bottom. ( I want a few gobies that will like the sand)
2. This is where I get bad. Changed the scape completely. 
Told the wife I am happy with it now and she laughed at me. I took one large rock out and compacted the scape. I really wasn't happy with the lack of space between the glass and the last scape. So, here is v2 and what I think I am happy with as a final base.


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re tank*

Put a shirt on, this is not a xxx channel hahaha. Looks good just let me know when your ready for some frags.


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Lol actually noticed just after I posted and laughed about it with the wife. 
For sure be getting in touch with you when I'm ready. Nitrates are real high, been changing water like crazy trying to keep them decently down while bacteria grows and not have an algae bloom. 
Still on the fence with the Hydra 52 or another ati fixture. I like the shimmer and low heat of led but the wife hates the shimmer, makes her motion sick lol. We shall see where this one goes. Might get her to bite for led if I keep talking about the cost of replacement bulbs for t5


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re picture*

I am still on the fence on either setting up the 120 I got from you, or just use my tank, and use yours as a holding tank till I move mine down stairs.


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Decisions decisions. That tank will be tough to transfer from upstairs. You have it very full and looking great. Be hard to redo that


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Add more sand if you want a goby and gobies! Our sized tanks aren't meant to sustain a true sand sifter. It might starve. Certain gobies will stir up the sand for structure and not food. That's probably your best bet. Something in the watchman family 

If you want clean sand look into a strawberry conch. They're busy and after a bit the sand will have various algae to sustain a conch. For rocks and glass you can't beat a tux urchin. Mine has been great and always busy!!! Rocks look amazing in my tank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes watchman is what I was thinking. Likely a clown goby and some fire fish. Maybe if I am lucky helfrichi. Likely pick up some clowns from swissguard if he's got some still. 
My little guy asks me daily when I am getting corals haha he is more Interested in them than fish. Need the system to mature a while yet as I am going 95℅ sps. Also want the light upgrade first too


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

So, this happened today. Tested nitrates and we were down to about 7 ppm. Haven't done a water change in a week. The little guy and I went to the lfs and got our first additions. 3 trochus snails. This guy 
And a little clown goby 
. 
The saga of life begins.


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Who can spot the clown goby in this pic?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*flame hawk*

the flame hawk is a great addition lots of fun and attitude good pic...


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

The flame hawk loves to eat shrimp &#128532; And my clown goby is going to be removed hopefully with a bottle trap as she has a taste for Sps. Got an ati power module from a member here and it is hung over the tank. What a difference.


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

tank looks great Ryan! Light looks great

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks Sam. Nice meeting you yesterday. Had to use shelving uprights and brackets. The wife told me I can't hang anything from the ceiling lol. Thanks again Sam. When are you going to start a build thread of the new system?


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Hey @Ryguy, could you shed a little more light on your uprights / stand? 

I'd love to get something like this for my 38gal nano (Innovative Marine Nuvo 38 mini with stand). Am curious if I can just put something like behind my stand - or around it.

Cheers


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

They are just shelving uprights from Home Depot. Rubbermaid brand. I drilled holes in the back of the stand and bolted them on. I used 14 inch dual track pieces for the top. Cost around 60$ for the parts. I actually took them down because my wife hated them lol. I am now hanging the light from the ceiling


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Been a while since last update. Slowly getting there. New changes are 
Added a few more frags. Green elkhorn. Teal birdsnest. Some zoas. 2 twilight clowns from Vic. And a frag from Thang that spawned in his system, I am getting a green and blueish colour from it. 
I added a jebao pp4 last week and have a jebao nano on its way this week with new bulbs for the power module. Going with 3 blue plus and 3 coral


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

The path forward is going to be the kiss method. Upped the flow, observe and adjust as required. Continue chemipure every 3 months, I run the old bag for a week while the new one marinates. 2X 10 gallon water changes a week. Along with all 6 fresh t5 bulbs, may reduce photo period a little from 10 to 8 hours. 
I haven't tested anything besides nitrates while cycling. Will. Will need to start checking alk and calcium soon as I add more frags, thinking bi weekly 30% water changes are keeping me steady right now, but do have a ghl doser in the closet ready to go when needed. Going to add 2 fire fish next, that will be the last for fish list. Need to up my clean up crew with 3 more trochus snails ( will. Ring it to 8) and a few more nassarius ( for a total of 10). 
We will see where this all gets us.


----------



## janos1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice setup Ryguy i try to start with Redsea 170 but the starting cost come out around 3000.So i bought the used tank from one of the forum member here with stand and now am happy with 30x30 size.You said 30% water change,it is not to mach?Tank look very good,hope one day my tank will be there to.


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeah the reefer is a very nice tank, but you can do the same for much less money. Have you checked if your tank is tempered? If not I would drill it and add a ghost overflow. 
As far as my water changes, I started this tank with dead dry rock from my old 120 gallon. I didn't clean the rock at all, just let it cycle on it's own. Having such a small tank in comparison to my old one, and with no sump I just feel that my water changes are my main source of nutrient export and trace element replacement. I haven't tested the big 3 yet but I am hoping the frequent water changes is keeping me pretty stable. You can see in the full tank shot I do still have some algae, so there is still nutrients in the system. A little algae is ok for me, I feel there is enough to keep the tank healthy and my algae blenny happy. I will start testing more parameters in a few weeks. My frags are growing and I am starting to get coralline so I'm sure soon I will need to start up my doser. When I start that up I will likely test nitrates and phosphates. If they are in an acceptable level I will likely back off my changes to 10 gallons once a week.


----------



## janos1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Agreed on the water change replenish all thing what you need,i try to do the same thing.


----------

